# Cast Iron Skillet Steaks - TENDER AND JUICY!!!



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

I've always been a firm believer that there is no better way to cook a steak than on a charcoal or wood grill. I still stand by that, but these here are a darn close second.They'll do in a pinch when you don't have time to fire up the grill (or are out of charcoal).

Preheat your oven to 500 degrees (on bake, not broil). Place a well seasoned cast iron skillet on the burner on high. Don't put any oil or anything else in the skillet. Open the windows and doors if you don't want a lot of smoke in the house.

While skillet is heating, take 2 or 3 steaks (whatever will fit flat in your skillet) and season with salt, pepper and garlic powder. Or your own preference of seasonings, of course. ..this recipe is more about the technique.

Rub steaks generously with olive or vegetable oil. Don't skimp on the oil. Rub it in real good with the seasonings.

When the oven hascome to temperature and the skillet has started smoking real good, add the steaks and press into the skilletwith tongs. Sear for 2-3 minutes and flip, cook for 2-3 minutes more. You'll have to adjust your times according to the thickness of the steaks. Place skillet with steaks in oven and cook for 3-5 minutes. Remove from oven, take steaks out of skillet and let rest for 10 minutes before cutting. You'll be amazed at how juicy and tender these steaks are!!!

I like mine med-rare. For a 1 inch thick steak (last night I had venison),I cook for exactly 2 minutes each side, then 4 minutes in the oven. PERFECT!!!

Give it a try and let me know what you think.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I cook most of mine outdoors over high heat in a big skillet on the fish cooker.

I like it that way.

Joraca


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds great. Thanks!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i think im gonna try this tonight. thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Alot of folks talk about hot tubbing their steaks. Sealing the steak good, and keep it in hot water 100-105 fer an hour then searing the steak a couple minutes on each side... Ain't tried it but will. I like to get my egg to 500+ and throwing steaks on em


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The OP is right on with this recipe. We've been doingsteaks this way for a couple of years and they are delicious. We always use olive oil, not vegetable oil.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the cooking tip , Cast Iron is a magnificent cooking tool and they now sell Cast Iron inserts for your grills.

I just bought an expandable cast iron insert from home dept. for my camp grill in Molino.

another great tip !

Being a Ford man , I heat up an old chevy 350 block in my camp fire , to bake my potatoes , meat and Hobo apple cobbler , with the crank out , heads down and one valve opened for drainage!

just kidding , no hate mail required.


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

That is almost exactly how I do my steaks! They turn out really good!!
If I may add a few notes or thing I do.......
It is best to have the meat at room temp for more even cooking......
Sea Salt works best and fresh ground pepper.....
Olive oil has a lower smoking point than the vegetable, so less smoke with a canola, but maybe less flavor too?....
Don't touch the steaks once you have them seated in the pan until it is time to turn them(no playing with them)
Add a tablesspoon of butter to each steak before you put them in the oven in the same skillet!
Loosely cover the steaks with aluminum foil as they rest, and I only let mine rest for 5 minutes.
mmm mmmmm! 
When they are resting on your plate, use the butter and drippings in the skillet and make a red wine mushroom reduction and drizzle on the beast before you eat it. Just add wine and cook off some of the liquid as you sautee the shrooms and sum shallots and maybe a lil more butter.....


I like this recipe!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

If you ask the folks you buy it from they will say you should not use cast iron on a ceramic stove top because it might scratch the top. I used one in my old house for about 14 months.

No scratching at all!!!

If you are past warranty, try using a cast iron skillet, but always on the same burner. I'll bet you a beer you will see NO damage to the stovetop.

I had to trash the stovetop after Ivan, the cast iron skillet (my Mom's,... probably 40 years old) ended up all rusty and gross. A little vegetable oil, elbow grease, and a steel wool pad and another couple hours of seasoning in the oven and the skillet was BETTER than new.

Try a cast iron skillet on one specific burner for awhile. You won't see any scratches.

Jim


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I had a skillet that was gross and white vinegar cleaned it right up....soaked for a day submerged ....then seasoned it in the oven with veg oil


----------

